# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  الاكاديمية الدولية للتحكيم

## الاكاديمية الدولية لتحكيم

تعلن الاكاديمية الدولية للتحكيم عن انعقاد الدورتين العامة والمتخصصة في التحكيم الدولي لإعداد المحكمين العــرب الدولييــن فى الفـترة من 01/07/2012 : 05/07/2012
ولقد تم وضع المادة العلمية علي إيدى كبار أساتذة القانون في الوطن العربى بحيث يستفيد منها جميع المرشحين بمختلف تخصصاتهم ومؤهلاتهم 
وسابقة أعمالنا علي سبيل المثال :-
 شركة سيدكو للأدوية – شركة خالدة للبترول – المقاولون العرب – البنك الاهلى المصرى- بنك مصر- شركة انابيب البترول – الشركة المصرية لنقل الكــهربــــاء المجموعة العربية المصرية للتأمين- الشركة المتحدة لمشتقات الغاز – شركة مصر للطيران – شركة بيكو للزراعة – جريدة الاهرام – الهيئة العربية للتصنيع – جامعة القاهرة – الهيئة العامة للاستثمار – الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات – شركة خدمات البترول البحرية – جامعة الفيوم – بنك قناة السويس – الشركة المصرية القابضة للغازات الطبيعية (ايجاس) – الشركة المصرية لتجارة الجملة – شركة لافارج لاسمنت مصر – الشركة المصرية للكابلات الكهربائية 
- سيحصل المشارك على شهادتين معتمدتين من مركز تحكيم كلية الحقوق بجامعة عين شمس
- سيحصل المشارك على كارنيه العضوية بلقب مستشار .
- سيدرج الأسم والصورة والc.v  الخاص بكل مشارك في قائمة المحكمين الدوليين
- سيتم ترشيح المشاركيين في القضايا المعروضة علي الأكاديمية .

للاستفسار:
موبايل: 01283227770
تليفون: 22614710 02 - 24049078 02
البريد الالكتروني: info@iaaegy.com
الموقع الالكتروني: www.iaaegy.com



                                                                         المستشار
                                                                        فاروق حسـان
                                                                      نائب رئيس هيئة قضـايا الدولة ( س )
                                                                      ورئيس الأكاديمية

----------

